# Marine Compound Steam Engine



## Harold Lee

This is a two cylinder marine compound that I completed this last winter. There were no castings used as it is built completely from barstock. It also has A Stephenson Linkage reversing gear.
It is based on a design by Rudy Kouhoupt. 














[youtube=425,350]value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iE7_sychdCk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iE7_sychdCk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Bogstandard

Lovely work Harold, and displayed to perfection.

Well done

John


----------



## BobWarfield

What a fun project!

I may have to look up a copy of Kouhapt's book.

This would make for a heck of a Team Build, eh fellas? LOL

Thanks for sharing it,

BW


----------



## Philjoe5

Incredible workmanship :bow: Thanks for posting the pictures and video.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Mcgyver

good job. is that a bench its sitting on? seems like a large engine, is there a boat in its future?


----------



## Bernd

Very nice job Harold. Sounds very nice running. Bet it would sound better running on steam. ;D

Did you increase the size of the engine? 

Bernd


----------



## 13AL

What a beautiful engine! and very well displayed indeed!


----------



## nkalbrr

Great work.Runs like a charm. What book did you get the plans in? I just purchased Working Steam Engines by Rudy Kouhoupt and the marine engine in this book doesn't have the reverse gear.


----------



## Harold Lee

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> good job. is that a bench its sitting on? seems like a large engine, is there a boat in its future?



I think the perspective of the pictures make it look larger than it really is. That is actually the railing of my deck the the engine was sitting on. The engine is 7 inches high, three and a half inches wide and 6 inches long. I suspect it would push a 6 to 8 foot boat pretty well but I haven't decided yet. When Rudy designed it he did make it ready for work since the engine does have bronze sleeves in the cylinders. His plans call for a built up silver soldered crankshaft which is what I made. If I was going to put this in real service I would make a solid crankshaft and perhaps beef the lower end of the engine up a bit.


----------



## Harold Lee

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Did you increase the size of the engine?
> 
> Bernd



Bernd

No, it just looks larger due to the photography. I have found if there are no close objects of known size in a photograph, the item always looks larger. As I mentioned in another post, the engine was really designed (In my opinion) for light duty. If I were going to "put it to work" I would beef some of the subsystems up a bit.


----------



## steamer

Harold,


Very well done.  Lot's of work in compounds, and you did a great job!


Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine

That is an amazing engine! I really like the looks of that.




			
				BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> This would make for a heck of a Team Build, eh fellas? LOL
> 
> Thanks for sharing it,
> 
> BW



Not a bad idea Bob.


----------

